# Positive LH surge 3 days in a row?



## ellabelle

I've used an OPK for two months now and both months I got a strong positive LH surge for three days in a row. Anyone know why this may be happening, and does that mean I ovulate the day after the last positive? Will see a doc next week, but curious in the meantime.


----------



## Rikki

I can't really answer your question, but I've just been reading info about OPKs and it said that some people can get positive for 3 days, but it could be because you have particularly high levels of LH. I don't know what that means really. 
To be on the safe side I would DTD on all positive days and 2 days after.


----------



## ellabelle

Thanks, that's exactly what we did while waiting for the appt. w/the doc, I'm sure she will be able to tell me what it means.


----------



## ArticBaby

Im like that some months when I ovulate. And feel the ov pains too. I just make sure we dtd to cover our basis.

Good Luck :flower:


----------



## heart tree

This happens because when you test, you get a snapshot of your LH. For example, on day 1 of your positive OPK, you might have caught the surge on it's way up. On day 2 you caught the surge. On day 3 you caught it on it's way down. I almost always get 3 days of positive OPK's and usually OV on the 2nd or 3rd day I have the positive. This sounds confusing, but this is what happens. On my second positive OPK, I've caught the surge. 12 hours later, I ovulate. The following day I catch the surge on its way down but I actually already ovulated. 

There is really nothing to be concerned about unless you are getting positives for many many days in a row. This site has lots of good info about OPK's https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## brutus09

Are you talking about positive ovulation tests? When this happened to me, I googled it and took a pregnancy test and I was pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyinwtg

I've also been known to have a + OPK three days in a row. (it just happened a few days ago, as a matter of fact).


----------



## Melanieanne77

This just happened to me too-anyone know what it means?


----------



## heart tree

See my response above. You are catching your LH surge on it's way up, then you are catching the peak of your surge, then the next day it still looks positive, but you have actually already ovulated, but your LH is still in your system but making it's way down.


----------



## Taurus8484

Melanieanne77 said:


> This just happened to me too-anyone know what it means?

Literally just had that happen to me for the first time. Positive OPK on Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Thankfully last night was negative. According to my Ovulation Chart I ovulated on Sunday, so not sure what the Monday positive was???


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just saw your post from the front page, I usually don't post in this forum.

I used to get long surges too. My LH is actually high early in the cycle and I need to be on the pill between IUI attempts because of it. But, some people catch the beginning to the end for 3 days. If it lasts for more than 3 days, I would ask your gyn to do hormonal blood tests just to rule that out. High LH can cause egg issues.

But, I think that it isn't totally abnormal to surge for 2-3 days, your body is definitely trying to ovulate. Are you confirming ovulation afterward with temperatures or your period 10-14 days later?

I would just keep BDing until the day after the last positive.


----------



## Melanieanne77

So maybe I have Bd'd at the 'wrong' time?

Sat 4th August: No Lh Surge, No Bd
Sun 5th August: Positive Lh Surge 4pm, Bd 5pm
Mon 6th August: Positive Lh Surge, No Bd (we were in transit - so couldnt)
Tues 7th August: Positive Lh Surge, Bd.
Weds 8th August: No Lh Surge, Bd

Was the Monday the important day? 

I thought the LH Surge happens and THEN you ovulate (and I guess I just assumed that the LH Surge stops when the ovulation starts...

Wonder if I missed it :(

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Melanieanne77

CanadianMaple said:


> I just saw your post from the front page, I usually don't post in this forum.
> 
> I used to get long surges too. My LH is actually high early in the cycle and I need to be on the pill between IUI attempts because of it. But, some people catch the beginning to the end for 3 days. If it lasts for more than 3 days, I would ask your gyn to do hormonal blood tests just to rule that out. High LH can cause egg issues.
> 
> But, I think that it isn't totally abnormal to surge for 2-3 days, your body is definitely trying to ovulate. Are you confirming ovulation afterward with temperatures or your period 10-14 days later?
> 
> I would just keep BDing until the day after the last positive.

Im not temping :( Just using the digital ovulation predictor...


----------



## Taurus8484

I think they are fine. My FS tells us to only BD every second day to let the sperm regenerate enough and Ive got pregnant twice doing it that way, unfortunately they miscarried but thats a different thread. Sperm stay alive for a couple of days in the right CM. Dont stress.


----------



## heart tree

I agree, there is no magic day. It's impossible to tell exactly what day you Ov'd unless you temp. As long as you are BDing during the time of your positives, you should be fine. If only TTC were as simple as ov'ing after the positives went negative! Why can't any of this be more simple! Good luck. I hope you caught the egg.


----------



## xurfingers

heart tree said:


> This happens because when you test, you get a snapshot of your LH. For example, on day 1 of your positive OPK, you might have caught the surge on it's way up. On day 2 you caught the surge. On day 3 you caught it on it's way down. I almost always get 3 days of positive OPK's and usually OV on the 2nd or 3rd day I have the positive. This sounds confusing, but this is what happens. On my second positive OPK, I've caught the surge. 12 hours later, I ovulate. The following day I catch the surge on its way down but I actually already ovulated.
> 
> There is really nothing to be concerned about unless you are getting positives for many many days in a row. This site has lots of good info about OPK's https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

Excellent explanation Heart Tree... AGREED! :)


----------

